# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Ditari i meditimeve >  Aforizma nga deep_blue

## deep_blue

Aforizmi, shkrimi me per zemer ,me i sake, me permbajtesor, me i aferm, me i lexuar dhe me komunikativ, ne vijim do te lexoni disa nga  te te cilat kam nxjerr aforizma ditor...

----------


## deep_blue

1.Gjithkush po vjen , gjithkush po shkon - si duket nuk po e kuptojmë  shakanë .

2.Mes tjerash pasoi fjalia e fundit

3.Proletarë të të gjitha vendeve bashkohuni përsëri.

----------


## deep_blue

3.Më humbi parasysh atë që tërë kohën  e pata pas shpine.

4.Ishte aforist i mirë në vjedhjen e  aforizmave.

5.Dritë pas  shpirti- jetën e  kaloi në zi.

----------


## deep_blue

6. Vetëm në fotografinë më ram të zbukuruar jemi  familje e lumtur.

----------


## deep_blue

7. E la abstraksionin, kur erdhën njerëzit abstract

----------


## deep_blue

8.Vertete ishte butak , po tradhtite i kishte me kurriz.

----------


## deep_blue

9. bie shi, por dicka tjeter me lagu me teper

----------


## deep_blue

10.Buka e mëmëdheut i zuri punëtorët e arsimit.

----------


## deep_blue

11. Jetën e kemi të mirë vetëm në fushata zgjedhore

----------


## deep_blue

12. Më pëlqejnë sytë e tu, kurrë nuk shohin në rrugë se më kë eci.

----------


## deep_blue

13. Të  bëhemi autokritikë , ti ikim përgjegjësisë

----------


## deep_blue

14. Jeni jashtë çdo rreziku , tani hidhuni në det.

----------


## deep_blue

15. Ka uri të madhe nuk i hahet  asgjë.

----------


## deep_blue

16. U desht  ti  lëmë njerëzit e zgjuar të flenë.

----------


## deep_blue

17. Vjen koha kur vijnë limonët e  shtrydhur të kohës .

----------


## deep_blue

18. Kush pati kohë këndoi  këngë trimërie , të tjerët mbtën për të vajtuar.

----------


## deep_blue

19. Kishin harruar  ta kurdisin orën , ishin zgjuar para  kohe.

----------


## deep_blue

20. Kemi mbetur  pa parulla politike , këto që  i kemi janë shpenzuar.

----------


## deep_blue

21. Uji fle, UNMIKU-u sfle

----------


## deep_blue

22. E ka shpinën e fortë, e ka të tërin në gips.

----------

